# Can't install Dropbox (0.6.7)

## wyldewoot

Hi

I installed dropbox by executing command:

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -av nautilus-dropbox

```

then I added user to 'dropbox' group, but when i'm clicking on dropbox icon or executing command:

```

dropbox start -i

```

it downloads installer, unpacking but i've got strange error saying, that something's wrong with my permissions. I've trierd reinstalling, deleting .dropbox and .dropbox-dist directories and still no success. My dropbox log:

```

pid:   4987

ppid:   4986

uid:   1000

user_info:   ('floyd', 'x', 1000, 1000, '', '/home/floyd', '/bin/bash')

effective_user_info:   ('floyd', 'x', 1000, 1000, '', '/home/floyd', '/bin/bash')

euid:   1000

gid:   1000

egid:   1000

group_info:   ('floyd', 'x', 1000, [])

effective_group_info:   ('floyd', 'x', 1000, [])

appdata:   u'/home/floyd/.dropbox'

   mode=040700   uid=1000   gid=1000

parent   mode=040755   uid=1000   gid=1000

dropbox_path:   u'/home/floyd/Dropbox'

   mode=040755   uid=1000   gid=1000

parent   mode=040755   uid=1000   gid=1000

HOME:   /home/floyd

tempdir:   '/tmp'

   mode=041777   uid=0   gid=0

parent   mode=040755   uid=0   gid=0

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "__main__dropbox__.py", line 843, in main_startup

  File "__main__dropbox__.py", line 499, in run

  File "__main__dropbox__.py", line 336, in activate_translation

  File "common_util/i18n.py", line 131, in activate_translation

  File "common_util/i18n.py", line 172, in system_lang_code

AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'split'

```

My gentoo is x86_64.

emerge -i

```

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_T3400_@_2.16GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 24 Apr 2011 14:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA skype-eula AdobeFlash-10.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ rsync://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://www.cyberuse.com/gentoo/ http://chi-10g-1-mirror.fastsoft.net/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://chi-10g-1-mirror.fastsoft.net/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/ http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo rsync://rsync.gtlib.gatech.edu/gentoo ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.its.uidaho.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ rsync://gentoo.cs.uni.edu/gentoo-distfiles http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper dhcpcd dri dvd extras fortran gadu gdbm gdu gnome gnome-keyring gpm gtk iconv ipv6 java jpeg laptop mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin openmp pam pcre perl policykit pppd python qt-static readline resolvconf session sse sse2 ssl static-libs sysfs tcpd tiff udev unicode wifi xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" NETBEANS_MODULES="*" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 jruby" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Hu

 *wyldewoot wrote:*   

> I installed dropbox by executing command:
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -av nautilus-dropbox
> ```
> ...

 Do not do this.  Never set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS on the command line for a non-pretend run.  You now have some unstable packages emerged, which will be downgraded to stable on your next major update.

 *wyldewoot wrote:*   

> My dropbox log:
> 
> ```
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
> ...

 This looks like a dropbox bug.  The author did not perform adequate value checking, so the interpreter choked when bad input was provided.  Although I doubt this is relevant, could you provide the output of eselect python list?

----------

## wyldewoot

Thx for reply:)

So should I use file /etc/portage/package.keywords and then 'gnome-extra/nautilus-dropbox ~amd64' ?

eselect python list:

```

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7 *

  [2]   python3.1

```

after selecting eselect python set 2:

```

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7

  [2]   python3.1 *

```

but after then I cannot re-emerge dropbox:

```

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) gnome-extra/nautilus-dropbox-0.6.7

 * nautilus-dropbox-0.6.7.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...        [ ok ]

 * Package:    gnome-extra/nautilus-dropbox-0.6.7

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: hwoarang@gentoo.org

 * USE:        amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.37-gentoo-r4

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking nautilus-dropbox-0.6.7.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nautilus-dropbox-0.6.7/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nautilus-dropbox-0.6.7/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nautilus-dropbox-0.6.7/work/nautilus-dropbox-0.6.7 ...

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: nautilus-dropbox-0.6.7/

 *   Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nautilus-dropbox-0.6.7/work/nautilus-dropbox-0.6.7 ...

 * econf: updating nautilus-dropbox-0.6.7/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating nautilus-dropbox-0.6.7/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-debug --disable-static

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for pkg-config... yes

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... (cached) /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for NAUTILUS... yes

checking for GLIB... yes

checking for python... /usr/bin/python

checking for pygtk... no

configure: error: couldn't find pygtk

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nautilus-dropbox-0.6.7/work/nautilus-dropbox-0.6.7/config.log

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/nautilus-dropbox-0.6.7 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 5968:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 *   environment, line 3325:  Called econf '--disable-debug' '--disable-static'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-extra/nautilus-dropbox-0.6.7',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-extra/nautilus-dropbox-0.6.7'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nautilus-dropbox-0.6.7/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nautilus-dropbox-0.6.7/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nautilus-dropbox-0.6.7/work/nautilus-dropbox-0.6.7'

>>> Failed to emerge gnome-extra/nautilus-dropbox-0.6.7, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nautilus-dropbox-0.6.7/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package gnome-extra/nautilus-dropbox-0.6.7:

```

I can install dropbox only with python set to v 2.7, but after switching python to 3.1 i cant start it...

```

localhost floyd # dropbox start -i

  File "/usr/bin/dropbox", line 41

    INFO = u"Dropbox is the easiest way to share and store your files online. Want to learn more? Head to"

                                                                                                         ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

```

----------

## myceliv

Why are you trying to run python3? Stay with python2.7. AFAIK only the most adventurous python devs would use python 3 much at all, and probably no gentoo users run it all the time.

----------

